# mobbed ....



## kingofnobbys (Feb 29, 2016)

a friend in Canada sent me this ....https://www.thedodo.com/man-makes-lizard-friends-1629262740.html
they sure liked that apple.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Snapped (Feb 29, 2016)

Thats so cool, what kind of lizards are they? They look like tiny prehistoric ones!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 29, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Thats so cool, what kind of lizards are they? They look like tiny prehistoric ones!


 I don't know .... but they sure are cheaky ....


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 2, 2016)

It says further down they are "Compys" whatever they are.  ...............Ron


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 2, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> It says further down they are "Compys" whatever they are.  ...............Ron


As Jurassic Park .... ?

Good try but I think they may be some kind anole or skink ....


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe they may be Balearic or Lilford's Wall Lizards (_Podarcis lilfordi_). I remember seeing these guys featured in David Attenborough's documentaries "Life in Cold Blood". They are an inquisitive, omnivorous species that live on the Balearic Islands in the Mediterranean Sea. Some populations are heavily involved in the pollination and seed distribution of a local flowering plant, the Dead Horse Arum Lily (_Helicodiceros muscivorus_).


----------



## Snapped (Mar 2, 2016)

You are right Oshkii, I just googled Lilford's Wall Lizards, and this video popped up in my search (the original vid)

They are gorgeous! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3A6w_scYXg

- - - Updated - - -



ronhalling said:


> It says further down they are "Compys" whatever they are.  ...............Ron



hehehe, nice try Ron


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 2, 2016)

http://www.arkive.org/lilfords-wall-lizard/podarcis-lilfordi/ , thanks oshkii 

Unfortunately they are an endangered species and have already been killed off by introduced predators in much of their natural range


----------

